# Looking for Fossil Logo Examples



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm a huge Fossil Fan - I enjoy their products and I love their logos. Especially their use of "older" techniques and the various implementation into different uses.

Anyways - I had bookmarked a page in a magazine that had a page of their logo examples and usages and I've lost it. I've poured over what I have and I can't find it again. Can anybody help me? Point me to the magazine issue or another spot where I can find these. It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Is this what you're talking about:










I did a search on Google (images) and they have some show up. Not many, but some.

You could also try Brands of the World.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks for the logo Manny - but that's not what I am looking for - they had a page with 50-60 examples of their logo in different styles/techniques in a trade magazine within the last year - problem is I can't remember which one and that's a LOT of looking though to do.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I don't really see what this has to do with "anything Mac".


----------



## jtmac (Apr 23, 2003)

> News, Opinions and general Mac discussions.


That's the Anything Mac description CK.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> quote:
> *News, Opinions and general Mac discussions.*
> 
> That's the Anything Mac description CK.


Yeah, but I think News and Opinions mean Mac-related news and opinions. There's the "Everything Else" forum for everything else.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

OK - I want to take one of the images and make a folder icon for my Dual G4 1.25MHZ w/340GB HDD 2GB RAM 128MB Video for my 20" and 15" LCD's running Panther 10.3.3 Mac! There, now it's an Anything Mac subject and those of you with nothing better to do than complain and can get on with your lives. 

So, did anybody else see this? I saw it in either MacWorld, MacAddict, How, Design, or something like that in the past year. If somebody could point me in the right direction that would help to.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I do have better things to do, and that was the issue. I don't visit the "anything else, eh" forum because I am only interested in Mac news and discussions. Your original post had nothing to do with Macs so I pointed out that it doesn't belong in this forum. I don't see anything wrong with pointing out things that seemingly don't belong.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Simon... do you have a logo that I can see? I might be able to find it if I know what it looks like.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks Manny - (grin) I don't have an example, but I'll find one.

---------------------------------------------------

And for Mr. Grumpy Pants (A.K.A. CapitalK) the title of my post was straight forward - I didn't waste your time - you wasted your own (but now you are wasting mine). I came here for an answer to a problem I had and if you didn't have anything positive to add you do know you can go on to something that does need your attention.

I don't post in the Everything Else because this question to me is a design issue, and to me design is Mac, and hense ANYTHING MAC! This is not about Canadian Life or politics - this is about art. (plus the fact I don't like the Everything Else Forum)



> I don't see anything wrong with pointing out things that seemingly don't belong


Who appointed you? Were is your say in the thread "A Frustrating Day on the Job - Graphic Design" - that's not a Mac post. How about the post - "2.0 VS 3 Mega Pixel", that's about cameras .. how come you just came after mine? Am I special? Don't be a hypocrite - if you are going to police this board for "Mac" posts then you better do it right. 

And just a suggestion, CapitalK, if you open a thread that says "Looking for Fossil Logo Examples" chances are it's not about the Mac. You can always use the back button and move on with your life.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

How about we agree that if I see a thread that doesn't seem to belong I will bring it to an admins attention, and you agree to make future posts clearer.

Your initial post just said you were looking for them. You are right, if it had said what you were planning on doing with them I probably wouldn't say anything. It was only because it wasn't clear (I thought you were just collecting them or something) that I pointed out that I thought it didn't belong.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Anyway, I just want to come to a peaceful solution. Good luck finding your logos and sorry about the mix-up.

I originally clicked on the link because I also enjoy Fossil's design. In fact I am currently wearing a Fossil watch designed by Phillipe Stark


----------

